
Fork you very much: Gist brings revision tracking to pastes - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2008/11/06/hunting-the-perfect-paste
======
tdavis
Gist, like GitHub, is quite useful. Unfortunately, I've gotten into the habit
of just typing in a random paste site I happen to know anytime I need the
service. He forgot LodgeIt! (paste.pocoo.org) -- it even has vim and emacs
integration ;)

~~~
ivey
gist.el is available on GitHub

